# Residential Letter



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't usually ask for stuff like this but wondering if anyone has a letter or guide they send to their residential customers that explains to them what they can expect.

I had a few issues over the last few years where the customers would call as soon as it stopped snowing and wonder where we were. Usually it was during the daytime storms when they have nothing better to do but sit and wait. We finish them in same time on overnight storms.

One of my customers recommended that I put a letter out explaining how it works.

I have a few points i would like to make but just not sure exactly how to say....STOP CALLING ME!!!!!!
:laughing:

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dear pain in the ass customer of mine,

I thought I'd send out a letter with our general policy on residential snowplowing. Our contract states will will start plowing at or around 2-3 inches of snow and will continue to plow until all driveways are done. We will try at all times to keep snow under 3-5 inches in your driveway during all storms so as to keep it accessible to get in and out.After it stops snowing will will make a final pass to cleanup your approach left over from the town plowing the road.

Thank you

Joe lowballer

PS if you have a lot of snow in your driveway ,go shovel it till I show up.



Its a start,just need to word it right.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Sent you an email with my letter/contract

Kevin


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, I like it GV Thumbs Up


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

GV that great! 

YardMedic, thank you for sending it over. I will take a look at it today


----------

